# Timeline questions (Dawn of War, Dark Heresy)



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

When in the timeline do these games take place? More specifically, when is the overall Dark Heresy story as compared with DOW and its sequels?

I'm running a game of Dark Heresy for the first time soon, and I was hoping to incorporate the Blood Ravens. One of the players showed interest in a Tanith PC, and it would be nice to know if their char's home planet is still around...:good:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well Tanith was destroyed in the mid-700's of M41 (just after the Tyrannic Wars began on the Eastern Fringe), I'm not sure when the DOW series is set but hopefully that'll be helpful.


----------

